# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  Homemade Robots from Балапан

## Airicist

youtube.com/@angrywolf5913

----------


## Airicist

Robot - CDrom или ходок - сидиход v1.0 

Published on Sep 13, 2014

----------

